# Northwest Connecticut



## sunrunner_1 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi All

Just wanted to say it is that time of year to start planning and planning somemore about old man winter. We are located in the litchfield Hills in connecticut and would be available to plow, sand and haul snow.I can be reached at 860-601-0204 and my name is Billy 

List of equipment

New Holland 445 skid loader
Cat 966C 5 yd bucket and a 18 ft storm snow pusher
1988 GMC 1 ton 4Wd with 8' fisher and a 1.5 yard flink sander
1982 Ford L-8000 11' reversable plow and a 5 yd sander
1970 Mack DM611 11' reversible plow and a 5 yd sander
2001 dodge ram 2500 with a 8' poly commercial meyer blade
2007 Dodge ram 2500 with a 8'2" boss v-blade
1981 GMC topkick 11' one way blade no sander
1996 Frieghtliner Tri axle for hauling snow 
More things and contacts arriving daily
call with your needs
Respectfully Billy


----------

